# Look what I scored!!!!



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

My lucky day for sure, these are my favorite bows of all time. I have tried many others including the Pro Comp Elite XL last year but always come back to my tried and true Vantage Pros.

I will give the GTX cams a try but will probably put a set of Cam 1/2 Plus on it like my others. 

What a find, super excited. I will get it setup and it will be with me this fall chasing whitetail.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2286435&highlight=vantagepro


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow. That is no fair. Never set up or shot. How many of those are out there? This may be the only one.

What is the profile of the Vantage Pro? ATA with XT2000? BH?

With the help and guidance of Gary McCain I am putting together a 2006 Protec with the longer limbs (ordering from Barnsdale). Curious about the Vantage Pro.

Do you have an older one you want to let go, since you actually should be spending this money on a GoPro?


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Mitchell the ATA with #3 Cam 1/2 Plus on a Vantage Pro is 40 7/8 with a 8 1/8 BH with the XT 2000 limbs. I draw the bow with one over and two under and drop the top finger when I anchor, the ATA and BH on these bows just seem to fit me very well. 

If you are interested in trying one they show up on occasion in the classifieds, I saw a new post for a blue target bow this morning. 

The Protecs are great bows as well and would be my second choice for sure, I just prefer the grip on the VP.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

If you see one in 60# limbs and a hunting color, or a color that can be painted, please shoot me a PM. Looking forward to the Protec. Gary's shoots like a dream, but I guess I will have to send it back eventually.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

JMLOWE said:


> Mitchell the ATA with #3 Cam 1/2 Plus on a Vantage Pro is 40 7/8 with a 8 1/8 BH with the XT 2000 limbs. I draw the bow with one over and two under and drop the top finger when I anchor, the ATA and BH on these bows just seem to fit me very well.
> 
> If you are interested in trying one they show up on occasion in the classifieds, I saw a new post for a blue target bow this morning.
> 
> The Protecs are great bows as well and would be my second choice for sure, I just prefer the grip on the VP.


Very nice find. You may want to buy a lottery ticket along with that bow. I've never shot the Vantage Pro, but hear great things. I'm a Protec fan, as well. The Aspen and Tribute are excellent, but Hoyt got the Protec just right. Interested to hear how the VP shoots for you


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

mitchell said:


> If you see one in 60# limbs and a hunting color, or a color that can be painted, please shoot me a PM. Looking forward to the Protec. Gary's shoots like a dream, but I guess I will have to send it back eventually.


I know where one is that could be available, it is a 50-60 with the #4 cam. I will check and let you know and will also keep a eye out.


----------



## bsal15 (Jun 29, 2012)

Great find. I looked at this one as well and ended up getting a Vantage Elite instead. Let me know if you decide to get rod of the GTX Cams.
Thanks.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

bsal15 said:


> Great find. I looked at this one as well and ended up getting a Vantage Elite instead. Let me know if you decide to get rod of the GTX Cams.
> Thanks.


I will be changing the cams out in the next couple of days and I will be putting the GTXs up for sale.

I will let you know.


----------



## Jona (Mar 20, 2014)

If he backs out I'm definitely down to figure something out for those gtx cams! I can't stand the spirals anymore!


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I have switched out the GTXs so they are available. PM sent to bsal15 and Jona. I will wait until I hear back to post in the classifieds.


----------

